#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Guidelines for Seismic Evaluation and Design of Petrochemical Facilities

## vfq3481

Guidelines for Seismic Evaluation and Design of Petrochemical Facilities 
American Society of Civil Engineers. Task Committee on Seismic Evaluation and Design
ASCE Publications | 2011 | ISBN: 0784411409 9780784411407 | 375 pages | PDF | 6 MB

In the area of new design, this book emphasizes interpretations of the intent of building codes as applied to petrochemical facilities, and gives practical guidance on design details and considerations that are not included in building codes. These guidelines offer practical recommendations on several aspects affecting the design and safety of new and existing petrochemical facilities both during and following an earthquake. 

For existing facilities, the authors present evaluation methodologies that rely heavily on experience from past earthquakes, coupled with focused analyses. 
This is an updated edition in a collection of state-of-the-practice reports produced by the ASCE Petrochemical Committee. It will be valuable to structural design engineers, operating company personnel responsible for establishing seismic design and construction standards, and local building authorities.

Table of Contents
ASCE Petrochemical Energy Committee
Reviewers and Other Contributors
1: Introduction
2: Design and Evaluation Philosophy
3: Seismic Hazards
Appendix 3.A: Ground Shaking
Appendix 3.B: Earthquake Related Coastal Inundation
4: Seismic Analysis
Appendix 4.A: Typical Period (T) Computations for Nonbuilding Structures
Appendix 4.B: Guidelines for Determination of Base Shear for Combination Structures
Appendix 4.C: Determination of Base Shear for Selected Structures
Appendix 4.D: Stability Check Using Energy Balance Approach
Appendix 4.E: Methodology for Determination of Sliding Displacements
Appendix 4.F: Guidance for California Accidental Release Prevention (CalARP) Program Seismic Assessments
Table of Contents
Appendix 4.G: Examples of Configurations of Petrochemical Structures where Dynamic Analysis Is Recommended
5: Primary Structural Design
6: Walkdown Evaluations of Existing Facilities
7: Design and Evaluation of Tanks at Grade
8: Earthquake Contingency Planning
9: Post-Earthquake Damage Assessment
10: Retrofit Design
11: New and Existing Marine Oil Terminals
12: International Codes
Nomenclature


Glossary
References
Index


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Guidelines for Seismic Evaluation and Design of Petrochemical Facilities

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## tsrc8204

A Good Book.

----------


## gutaiba.almasri

great jop, all thanks

----------


## funmate69

File does not exist

----------


## rjbl

Hi. May I ask how to access the Guidelines for seismic evaluation and design of petrochemical facilities that is shared here? I'm sorry im a first comer to this site. Thank you

----------


## vfq3481

Hello rjbl,
I don't have the book. I had a problem with my pc and lost all the data.
Sorry

----------


## gutaiba.almasri

Hello
I tried to upload the book to the forum but some error prevented it, please provide your private e-mail and I will send it with all pleasure.

----------


## auoa77

Hi. 
someone could update it? 
or send me.
thanks.

----------

